# Ntp



## linuxuser2010 (Jul 29, 2010)

When configuring a stratum one server, does your server - which is syncing directly to the gps receiver - need to list any other peers or servers for redundancy/accuracy purposes. If so, how you you get each to sync with you stratum one? Below is a 'ntpq -p' query from my stratum one server connected to a Globalsat BU-353 gps receiver via USB, that has been syncing for approx. 32 hours. Any information would be appreciated, as I've searched many forums/man pages/ntp sites, and failed to locate any info on stratum one server configuration specifically. I can also provide ntp.conf and other info if needed.

Thank you.


```
root@ntp-gps:/etc# ntpq -p
     remote           refid      st t when poll reach   delay   offset  jitter
==============================================================================
xGPS_NMEA(0)     .GPS.            0 l   12   16  377    0.000  -798.12   3.514
-private.ssl119. .CDMA.           1 u  557 1024  377   34.040  -16.436   0.311
+navobs1.wustl.e .GPS.            1 u  555 1024  377   20.516   -1.470   0.229
+173-14-47-149-M .ACTS.           1 u  556 1024  377   35.419   -1.375   0.386
*nist.netservice .ACTS.           1 u  569 1024  377   10.114    3.442   1.094
 LOCAL(0)        .LOCL.          10 l   38   64  377    0.000    0.000   0.002
```


----------

